# Housebreaking regression after first grooming??



## Frankie's Mom (Jul 19, 2012)

I took Frankie for his first groom yesterday. He was quite tired yesterday afternoon which is to be expected as it was a long day for him and it was all new for him. Well, last night he peed in his crate which he hasn't done in WEEKS! He was soaked and I had to bathe him at 5 am this morning when I got up to take him out. Then he peed a few times in the house today which he hasn't done also in weeks. Do you think he is just stressed from yesterday? I feel so bad for him and for me! I don't want to go backwards!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwww bless him.... i think it probably is something to do with his first grooming session... it must feel very strange being groomed for the first time... i remember taking my little boy for his first hair cut at the barbers and he was so so upset.... but after a few visits (albeit emotional ones) he settled down. xxx


----------

